# Queen Bee Honey Soap



## Deda (Dec 16, 2008)

I just finished packaging some honey soap.

I wish I could take better pictures, and that I had thought to take a picture before I put it in the box.







It's Honey and Goat's Milk, with a little transparent soap on top.


----------



## wonderland (Dec 16, 2008)

cool!


----------



## Lindy (Dec 16, 2008)

Deeda - that is gorgeous.  I love the texturing on top!

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## topcat (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful soap Deda!  I love the honeycomb effect you have on top of the creamy white soap and I love how it shows through the clear layer.  The colours are perfect....absolutely yummy....  

Tanya


----------



## Chay (Dec 16, 2008)

Soap looks great and you did a wonderful job on the packaging.


----------



## Deda (Dec 16, 2008)

You're all such dears!  I'm so glad you like it!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so jealous of your soaps :?  just so you know...


----------



## Deda (Dec 16, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I am so jealous of your soaps :?  just so you know...


 
 My kids FIGHT over yours!


----------



## heartsong (Dec 17, 2008)

*x*

those are REALLY-REALLY nice!    very well done!


----------



## mandolyn (Dec 19, 2008)

Deda!!!! Those are awesome. Your packaging is very professional!!


----------



## Deda (Dec 19, 2008)

mandolyn said:
			
		

> Deda!!!! Those are awesome. Your packaging is very professional!!



thanks!


----------



## pinkduchon (Dec 26, 2008)

WOW! You are a queen of soaping!


----------



## The Milkman's Wife (Jan 3, 2009)

I just saw your soap and LOVE it.  Your pkg'ing is great.  Do you shrink wrap or are they in plastic boxes?  Looks very professional and I like that you can see the soap too.


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 3, 2009)

Very very nice! I love your packaging!


----------



## digit (Jan 3, 2009)

This is soooooo purty, it is in my collectibles.

 But I look at it and smell it frequently.

Digit


----------



## Deda (Jan 3, 2009)

Aww, thanks ladies.  I'm so glad you like the packaging, that 'look' was #124.  I think I'm going to keep it.

Digit - you are so funny!  My son stole the bar you sent me. "Mom", he tells me as he's packing his bags to go home, "I'm taking this beige swirly bar with me, it's my favorite out of all your soaps".  GRRRRRRR.   It was half used, and sitting in the soap dish - still he scampers off with it wrapped in a baggy.


----------



## mlj (Jan 4, 2009)

Soap is beautiful...packaging superb!

Mary Lou


----------



## digit (Jan 4, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> Digit - you are so funny!  My son stole the bar you sent me. "Mom", he tells me as he's packing his bags to go home, "I'm taking this beige swirly bar with me, it's my favorite out of all your soaps".  GRRRRRRR.   It was half used, and sitting in the soap dish - still he scampers off with it wrapped in a baggy.








 I thought he was to be home until after the inauguration? 

I buy a super fabalishous cream for my neighbor from Anhoki. He has diabetes, his elbows and knees get really dry and patchy. I think it is his lizard DNA activating. Anyway, I gave him so to try earlier this summer. He loves hers better than any I made for him. I mean..........just a small amount healed and has kept them supple and moisturized. Anhoki is a wonderful and extremely talented lady.

Digit


----------



## Hippydippymom (Jan 5, 2009)

Vey cool looking soap.


----------



## Deda (Jan 5, 2009)

digit said:
			
		

> I thought he was to be home until after the inauguration?



He was here for Christmas, left the day after, and returned to Andrews AFB yesterday evening.  He's Congress' problem now!


----------

